# Initial Smoke Stock Offering!



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

The initial date for Smoke Stock 2005 is the weekend of June 4th (Saturday).  I assume a Friday arrival and Sunday depart might be needed for some!  Hotel arrangements will be made as necessary.

We will hamer out the finite details (menu, drinks, cost) over the next few weeks, but, Woodrow and I will need an initial head-count!

So, jump in and say YES if you want to come...no one is obligated to stay the whole time...if you can only make it for the day then so be it!

Let's hear from you!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I suggest the Hampton Inn Willowick, location. Put all points in my Hilton Honors account please! Larry, if we don't have a ramp for ya, we'll lift ya ourselves brother! I'll probably be sleeping in Greg's back yard to tend the pit Friday night so whoever is game can sleep with me! (have at it boys!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Should work for me!  8)


----------



## ROB O (Feb 2, 2005)

Two questions? 

1.  Where?  sorry must have missed this last I saw Bill was tryiing to pull us up somewhere north of Canada (not that that's a bad thing :-s 

2.  Any chance of pushing this till after June?   I'd dearly love to help you guys have fun :drinkers:  but June's tough for me for some business reasons.

Cheers.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Two questions?
> 
> 1.  Where?  sorry must have missed this last I saw Bill was tryiing to pull us up somewhere north of Canada (not that that's a bad thing :-s
> 
> ...



Quit your job  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

I should be able to make it. What do you want me to bring?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

No good for me, I'll be up in Canada on a fishing trip. I thought anything before September was bad for Wood-have-lots-of-cash-to-make.


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll check the schedule.   8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

I got two weeks in June. Not July or August. WM


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

I got good news................NO I DIDN'T SAVE ALOT ON MY INSURANCE!  LOL  But I did a mapquest from my house to the Hampton Inn in Wickliffe, Oh and it's only 382 miles!  I thought Ohio was much further.  Greg or Woody, how far is that Hampton in from Greggie Poo's house?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

There is a Clarion in Wickliffe as well which is right off I-90 West...or East and is literally a straight shot to my house and is 4 minuets away...on a bad day 6 minuets!  

Fatz, if you make the drive, you can stay the night at my house on both nights!  

No one else is allowed!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

He must be giving you PigPowder if you are letting him stay.  Man that is a long drive for Fatz, Virginia would be closer for him!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn Fatz, that sounds like a plan to me!  With all of us working together someone is liable to win!  Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Fatz...don't mess with the initial groundwork!  :-D  It's going to be hard to get people to comitt to a weekend!  So, I am going to start a new thread which will ask people to give an initial yes to the Smoke Stock Weekend already in motion! 

Btw, should I post on the TVWB and TXBBQ Rub sites?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Why not what?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg you gotta look at Fatz point of view on this one and I see what he's talking about.  I'm not saying to change it or anything but look at where he's coming from.  He is going to have to drive twice, maybe three times further than most of us.  I think what he's trying to do is make it at a halfway point for everyone.  I don't know the specifics but I am guessing he's got close to a 1,000 mile drive ahead of him.  Just my thoughts, please don't take them the wrong way.  There is no way we're going to find a location that's close to everyone, but we could try to all get together (maybe on two different occassions if necessarry) to make it a little more convenient for everyone.  I dunno, I'll go wherever but if I was coming from La. to Oh. I would have to really persuade myself to drive that far to meet a bunch of Schmo's!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

I hear ya Larry!  Two seperate times might be a good idea!  Let's face it...there will be no ideal time or place...I agree with that...so now what?

We can either keep that date in June or start looking for a concensus time of year and then concensus place!  Whatcha think!?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

I suggest to start with a poll (I am setting myself up on that one) and go from there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> What someone is gonna have to do is say, SmokeStock is at this place on these dates and stick to it.  Can't ask for off if it changes.



Well you could do that Fatz but I think the point of the whole thing is for all of us to be able to agree to get together at a mutually agreed upon location and as conveniently as possible for all involved.  As long as it doesn't take over 8 hours to get to where ever it is I am in,  anything more than that pushing it!  If it's in Cleveland no problem with me, for once in my life I was thinking about others feelings!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

I will agree with Fatz on this...this could start to get away from us really quickly...any date or time is going to be inconvenient for any number of us for any number of reasons.  Inevitably, a hard line must be set in regards to place and date and for thoes who can make it, GREAT and for thoes that can't...well, that's the trade off.  The other side is if we choose another date and place, other folks might not be available to go, right?

Let's be honest...ideally everyone on this BB would be able to attend and not have any conflict in schedule or location, but, that is never going to be the case!  And there will always be other Smoke Stocks at other times at different locations!

So, June 4th in Cleveland, OH is how it going to be!  Let's roll out from here and go forward with the planning!!  Time is a wasteing!!

To be clear...not just because it's convenient for me!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, I know where I'll be on 4 June 2005!  You getting a keg Greg or is this BYOB?


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Okay, I know where I'll be on 4 June 2005!  You getting a keg Greg or is this BYOB?


You left the "S" off of BYOB(S).  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Not worried about that stuff right now Larry...just trying to get an idea of how many might attend...finer details will be handled after that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg that is my #1 priority!!!!!


----------



## ROB O (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg I'd like to commit but i'll have to let you know as we get a little closer.   June is the end of my fiscal year and the time where I'm either going to make enough commisions to feed my family for 12 months or......   explain to them why we're all on a diet.

I'll be in touch with you regarding a drop dead commit date from me that hopefully won't interfere with your planning.

I think it's great you're doing this.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

No problem Rob...when you know, post in the initial head count thread, ok!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg, you're right, it's not just because it's convenient for you, it's convenient for Woodman also.  

I certainly hope he doesn't come to a sudden stop while he's walking around your house, cuz we'll need a wrecker to pull your nose out of his ass. :smt040  :smt046  :smt043  :smt044


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

_Rempe Whines_ *You sank my Battle Ship.*  

Right on target Bruce.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2005)

Ill be checking dates..is this a wife thing or sort of stag..also, will there be room around the smoker to pitch a tent  (the kind you sleep in, not the kind that occurs when a hot girl walks by..Im learning the need to clarify everything posted here)?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

I hear ya John...a few immature "MEN" canbegin to ruin it for the rest of us, right?!  

Tents???  If you wanna pitch one, you can have the back yard...hotels seem to be more comfortable but whatever.  The smoker is going to be in the front of the house in the drive way...well at least Woodie's pit will...my WSM will be on the deck in the back.

I have no say on wives or girlfriends or whatever...mine will be there so who am I to say no!  Of course she does live there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg can we piss in your back yard or do your neighbors watch like mine?  Mine are used to me pissing outside!  Fuck it, the dogs do it why should I be different?  I pay for the house and property, if the neighbors don't like it they can move.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Or they can call the cops and you can go to jail!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

We don't call the cops where I live, Smith and Wesson solves our problems!  :smt068


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Given the choice...jail sounds better!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Fatz, This is Ohio! There are two local comps and one is in Michigan!! If you want to compete, come up to the KCBS event July 22 and 23 in Grand Rapids Michigan. I'm cooking there as are BBQ 101, and Dirty Ron. Those who can make it will make it. Those who can't won't. As I said before, I'll go anywhere within reason. Maybe we do this next year in the south to appease those guys. Maybe the following year in New York somewhere. If Greg is gracious enough to host it, and June 4 is the best time to do it. Than so be it! If you can make it?Great! Just my $.02. Woody

ps. Anyone else who can make it up to Grand Rapids is welcome to hang out! I know Bruce is going to make the effort!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2005)

Beyond making the effort, I'll be there.

Hey woody can you send me an email, got some questions about lodging and golf. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2005)

BRUCE!??  Was that an RSVP???   Fishing, Canada, no phones...uh?


----------

